# Sound Off!



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoy hosting back yard BBQs and some of them have 20-30 guest. Many times it is the first experience of my guest with Garden Railroading. So it becomes a bit of "Open House". While sound can add a WOW factor, after a bit of trains just running the loop around the yard it can get to be a bit annoying. But then the sound does remind guest that the trains are running and to watch your step. Yes I have had guest walk into trains and even stand on tracks. Generally I keep the sound off for these events. 

Also I enjoy early mornings just after sunrise. I refuse to turn on the sound at that time of day as much as I would like to. Sometimes in winter when houses are buttoned up I'll put it on, but not in summer early morning. Likewise if neighbors are outback, I tend not to crank up.

I live on a 1/4 acre lot surrounded by neighbors. We all get along. 

When do you Sound Off? 

Tom


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I only have one locomotive with sound, an Aristo Mallet with QSI. I've turned the sound down to a level that I can live with (I hate sounds that are too loud). One of my friends likes sounds to be as loud as possible. Last Friday I had a train day here with three of my friends. After listening to one of them running a sound car behind some USA locos (this was a sound car that must have been at maximum volume) for it seemed like forever, I was ready to sell my QSI sound decoder. I like a nice subtle sound. Not something that's going to hurt your ears. I love to sit outside and run trains with no sound. It took me a long time before I bought that QSI sound decoder. 
Bob


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

All the time.... unless you count Glenn Miller or Tommy Dorsey.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We keep ours set low, because we live in a semi-urban neighborhood. One of the reason I like QSI over Phoenix is the automated response to load--the way the "chuff" or engine rev. varies automatically with load. Less monotony if you are just letting the trains run.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not worried about sound, even though I live in a typical suburb, as the trains make much less noise than the typical lawnmower, and way less than those damned pressure washers. It also seems the pressure washers run all day, not just a couple of hours like my trains. I do give booklets for our Summer Tour to each of my neighbors as a courtesy.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I generally always run with sound unless we are having a private dinner in the garden, then it's nice to be able to hear the birds chirping and have the trains just quietly circling. The last time we had people over for tea outside we had some alphorn music playing in the background, which was really nice but it would have been drowned out by the locomotive sound had it been turned on. 

Keith


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I like to keep my sound on the "scale" level. All my locomotives have sound, and it is nice to only hear them when they pass by your location. When they are on the other side of my layout, they cannot be heard which enhances the illusion of distance. Too many locomotives with loud sound can become nothing but noise.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI has a single "mute" command, but you can set the mute "volume" from 0 to 50%... I set it down low so you can hear it, but from 6 feet away, it's just barely audible. It satisfies the kids, but keeps your ears from being battered all day, and is neighbor friendly. 

More than one loco at full volume is also too much for me, just too much noise. 

As Mike said, the QSI is less monotonous than other sound cards because the sounds vary with load... the new QSI seems to have a richer set of "random" sounds and they are more distinct, had a loco sitting on my patio table running at low volume all day and also the TV on, no problem. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in the "low key" camp. Nothing annoys me more than standing in one corner of my yard and hearing the train clear as day in the opposite corner. I like hearing the train approach then fade off into the distance. It gives even the smallest railroads a greater sense of size. If I'm running at a train show, it's max volume just to be heard over the din of the crowd. It amazes me how comparatively loud those places can be. One of these days, I'm going to borrow a dB meter and measure that vs. my back yard with a jet flying overhead. 

(As an aside, if you have the Phoenix systems, it behooves you to get the programming software interface. You can dial in a lot of variance to the chuff as it responds to speed/load/acceleration/deceleration. I run both QSI and Phoenix, and as a card-carrying "sound geek," I find both to be equally pleasing in that department. They do work differently in terms of the algorithm they use to vary the sounds, but net effect in the garden and during switching operations is pleasantly similar.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that I am "indoors" it doesn't really change much. 
With all the layouts I've had in the past, I will always run sound during non-cerfew like hours. Say 8 AM - 11 PM. After 11 PM I will run the sound, but turn down the volume so now Mrs. Rocky can sleep. It is only courtious to find the needs of others and not disturb them. It's like, if they're happy, I'm happy. ANd here at home, If Momma ain't happy, nobody is happy. And I want to avoid that !!! THe sound also alerts my furry MOW track inspectors that something is coming down the line. Sound is good, there';s just hours to play at normal volume and times to play softer during the Quiet times
















But keep in mind, When the Cat's (Mrs. Rocky ) away, the volume will play ( loud ) !!!









Rocky


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I install sound on all my locomotives, I enjoy hearing the bell, whistle, as I feel it adds a extra dimension to running the trains. However, I have the volume set so that so that it cannot be heard blaring away across the garden- I have been to open days and heard that, you could even hear it by the cars on the road! 

Alec


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I had been running with the "sound off" most often, but it was more because the gel battery packs would fail to take a charge, or I forget or didn't have time to charge them and with no "back-up" the Sierra's (my sound of choice) go crazy. But now that I've replaced the batteres with supercaps, I just leave them on all the time and things have gotten audible again.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Sadly, my sounds are still off.... I purchased a Phoenix system for my Mikado and a Dallee system for an Alco FA. Unfortunately, I have yet to install either. When I finally do install them, I'll probably keep them at more of a "scale" volume, much like Bob and Kevin have already mentioned. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to have sound, but it can becoming annoying at times. My RailBoss Plus control has provisions for turning the track magnet initiated whistles on/off from the Tx, as well as being programmed for activation only a certain percentage of the time. I usually have it set for 50%, which provides a lot of uncertainty to visitors on just what is making the whistle blow, and also reduces the annoyance factor greatly. I can also control the overall volume from the Tx to easily adjust to changing conditions (neighbors outside, etc.). And of course if there isn't enough noise, or I just want to scare the birds, I can always sound the bell and blow the whistle at will from the Tx.


----------

